# The Paranormals - Tarot & Ouija



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all! I'd like to formally introduce, on this board, my new babies, Tarot & Ouija, or, as I'll probably be calling them, the Paranormals ^^

This is Tarot Card, a dove hooded with a broken back stripe (that does not run symmetrically down his spine, which always throws me off), who actually has... weird little eyebrows. I'm trying to determine if they're actually there or if I'm just seeing things based on the light.








And this is Ouija Board, a black hooded with a weird little wavy back stripe and a tiny little belly spot.








Ouija was quite sniffly, but thanks to some dark chocolate we think he's going to be a-okay for a long while!




















(ps, Tarot is not bald right there, his back stripe is just really weirdly broken. I thought he was bald for awhile, too!)


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Your rats are adorable!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you!  Hopefully, I'll be adding two more to my mischief soon - some Russian blues with some fantastic patterns, given their parents. Hopefully Tarot and Ouija will be good big brothers ^^


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

Aww they're adorable!!! ^^ I haven't seen a rat with Tarot's colors ( love the names btw). What do Russian blues look like?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.afrma.org/russianblue.htm <- this is what I consider russian blue. The father is listed as pearl merle, which I'm not certain is a registered pattern or whatever - but goodness is it beautiful. The mothers are russian blue dalmatian and vergiated (sorry, I really can't spell that and I'm on mobile!) 

But - ! I've never seen a rat like Tarot either. Especially not with those cute little eyebrows.


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

There so adorable! I love their names! So unique  would you mind helping me come up with some names for my new rats? There all male. One is a blaze capped dumbo, the second is a black dumbo, and the third is standard hooded. If you need pics then just find my post. I just got them yesterday  thanks


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

Your boys are gorgeous! I love their names too! I see the "eyebrows" you're referring to on Tarot. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Loona, I added some suggestions on your thread! Adorable rats, by the way! 

Borntorodeo, thank you  Also, Tarot is quite the oddball, even his color can't be normal!


----------



## Borntorodeo (Feb 28, 2014)

That's what makes him so special ;D


----------



## ElleBelinski (Mar 8, 2014)

tarot card looks exactly like my cream kin


----------

